# Baths?



## PuffDragon (Nov 24, 2007)

Just wanted to get this thread started again after the crash. I know it was useful for me. How often do you give your tegu a bath? As of late I have been doing it 3 days a week and increased a lil when he was shedding.


----------



## hoosier (Nov 24, 2007)

i dont give baths all that much. maybe once a week. he dosnt seem to mind and he dsosnt particually like baths in the first place. he tailed whiped my tub once trying to hit the falling water. lol


----------



## Mike (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't give my animals baths. I just provide a container large enough for them to soak in their cage. Never had a problem.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 24, 2007)

They have a container to soak in but we also give them a bath once (Sunday) or twice a week.


----------



## COWHER (Nov 24, 2007)

every day for about 30 minutes each time


----------



## Lexi (Dec 1, 2007)

all 3 of mine love baths... if i put them in there they will just swim around.they look so funny when they swim. My red male puts his head under water and closes his eyes,and just sits there.


----------



## AB^ (Dec 1, 2007)

I dont give any of my animals baths, there is no need too unless you're having shedding/dehydration issues which should be taken care of inside the cage


----------



## RehabRalphy (Dec 1, 2007)

AB^ said:


> I dont give any of my animals baths, there is no need too unless you're having shedding/dehydration issues which should be taken care of inside the cage




Unless you just want to.

Sometimes I let them swim around because they enjoy it, not necessarily because they need it.


----------



## olympus (Dec 1, 2007)

Exactly. Every other day.


----------



## debs blue (Dec 8, 2007)

We give our tegus baths once a week. We found they like just chilling in the water. Then they walk around the house for awhile.


----------



## Assasin (Dec 29, 2007)

what is a good warmth for the bathing? and is it ok if i spray my tegu with a spray bottle to keep him moist? he seems to like it


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 30, 2007)

I've never measured our Tegu's baths yet but I'd say it's about 95 to 105, just like basking. Ours like it really warm. They close their eyes and take a nap. I bath them is a huge tub in the kitchen. I use the sprayer on them sometimes, they seem to like it.


----------



## Aranha (Dec 30, 2007)

hehe my tegu seems to hate water.. even tho the hot side of the terrarium is like 40 degrees warm. and the chilly side 25-30ish. I bought a cat box (a litter box) and filled it with water and stones and a fog generator thats active like 10 minutes every hour to get just alittle extra moist.


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 30, 2007)

All of my reptiles except the geckos get a bath at least 3 times a week unless they are hibernating.Sometimes when they are in the bathtub I turn the shower on and they seem to really love that plus it gives them much needed humidity.
They all seem to love the warm water and I think it relaxes them.
Most will poop in the water which helps in keeping cages clean.

Brat!


----------



## eddiezahra (Dec 30, 2007)

"Ferrari" gets 2 baths a week. i pour the water over his body with my hand and he falls asleep. so i'm assuming he finds it relaxing?


----------



## COWHER (Dec 30, 2007)

Aranha said:


> hehe my tegu seems to hate water.. even tho the hot side of the terrarium is like 40 degrees warm. and the chilly side 25-30ish. I bought a cat box (a litter box) and filled it with water and stones and a fog generator thats active like 10 minutes every hour to get just alittle extra moist.



hows that working for ya (the fog thing) i was contemplating doing that


----------



## greentriple (Dec 30, 2007)

This thread is what got me in trouble last time, or one like it.

I give my tegu a shower every other week or so, I do it because I enjoy it and it does not seem to bother him once he gets settled down. The shower seems to bring out his color and marking more and washes away any dirt or dust that is building up on him. I like the way he looks. I try to keep the water warm enough so that it's similar to him basking and I like the shower because he can get out of the water's spray or the pooling water if he's getting too hot or uncomfortable.

I don't know if he likes it, nor do I know if he loves, needs or even enjoys it. He tolerates it and always lets out a great poop which keeps me happy because I know things are coming out as they are going in. I think the happier we are with our pets the better we'll treat them and the healthier they will be. And that I think we all can agree to is our #1 priority.


----------



## Aranha (Dec 30, 2007)

COWHER said:


> Aranha said:
> 
> 
> > hehe my tegu seems to hate water.. even tho the hot side of the terrarium is like 40 degrees warm. and the chilly side 25-30ish. I bought a cat box (a litter box) and filled it with water and stones and a fog generator thats active like 10 minutes every hour to get just alittle extra moist.
> ...



Works kinda well. The biggest problem is that the you cant put the fogger into too deep water and it generates alot of fog which drains the cat box pretty quick. The fogger i use automaticly stops if it senses that the water level is too low. It produces a low traveling fog and looks pretty sweet ^^. But u need to keep it on for a quite long time to get any real humidity.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 4, 2008)

Assasin said:


> what is a good warmth for the bathing? and is it ok if i spray my tegu with a spray bottle to keep him moist? he seems to like it



i do luke warm water for his baths . and sure my gu loves to be misted!!!


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 5, 2008)

I do about 95 degrees (tempgun). They like to be sprayed.


----------

